# It's BEAN Awhile!



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

Whenever I smoke ribs, I trim off the skirt meat as well as the brisket rib tips and smoke them along with the ribs. 
But instead of enjoying them along with the ribs,  I save them for my winter comfort food: bean soup! 
BEAN craving some since the snow started flying.

_*Nothing fancy,  just follow the instructions on  the package of Hurst's HamBeens Brand 15 Bean Soup.*_







Smoked Ham and Hurst's _HamBeen_s Brand15 Bean Soup​Ingredients:

1 lb Ham and Ham Bone (OR use diced smoked skirt meat and rib tips!) 
1 Cup Onions
1 Cup Celery
1 15 oz. Can of Stewed Tomatoes
1 t Chili Powder
Juice of One Lemon (approx. 3 T)
2 t Minced Garlic
2 Bay Leaves
1 Bag HamBeens Brand 15 Bean Soup Beans

Directions:

Place beans in a large pot with 2 quarts of water. Allow beans to soak overnight, or at least 8 hours.
After soaking, drain water; add 2 quarts of fresh water, ham bone, meat , and bay leaves.
Bring beans to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer covered for 1½ hours.
After simmering, add onions, celery, tomatoes, chili powder, lemon juice, and garlic. Simmer covered for another 30 minutes.
Add contents of ham packet 1 to 2 minutes before cooking is completed. Salt and pepper to taste.
For a commercially packaged soup it is good on its own, but the smoked skirt meat and rib tips REALLY  adds another level of enjoyment!

*Simmering along nicely!*






*And finally, the fruits of your labor! 




*

Thanks for viewing,

John


----------



## adam15 (Jan 31, 2021)

That looks delicious! I would take a bowl of that any time


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 31, 2021)

That looks real good! And just one more reason to buy full spares .....i loving using the tips and whatever I trim off for stuff like this. Perfect meal for a cold snowy day!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 31, 2021)

We must all be linking up. I have the exact same thing in the crockpot right now. Same beans same recipe. Only difference is I used chicken stock, hocks and andouille sausage


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 31, 2021)

Comfort food at it's finest right there! I agree with you... that skirt meat makes a great addition to other meals,  if it makes it past cook's snacks!

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Comfort food at it's finest right there! I agree with you... that skirt meat makes a great addition to other meals,  if it makes it past cook's snacks!
> 
> Ryan



That is always the hard part. . .Convincing myself to save the skirt meat after I have had a few beers while smoking the ribs. . .LOL!

Fortunately,  I sum up the willpower and reap the benefits this time of year.

John


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 31, 2021)

That is one fine looking meal, and has NAP written all over it!  Awesome job!

Dave


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That is one fine looking meal, and has NAP written all over it!  Awesome job!
> 
> Dave


LOL!  The NAP is always one of the perks!

Thanks for the Like,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

6GRILLZNTN


 Brokenhandle


 Sowsage


Thanks for the like guys.  Appreciate it,

John


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 31, 2021)

That's one fine looking pot of soup. I've made that before with the same beans and a bunch of ham. Interesting timing of your post. I've been craving a big pot of thick, rich, bean soup for a couple weeks now and have plans to make some in the nest couple days. This definitely has driven the point home. Excellent job!!

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 31, 2021)

Some fine looking comfort food to warm your soul on a cold day, nice job, Like! RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

mike243


 tx smoker


 sawhorseray


 indaswamp


 Johnny Ray


 SmokinEdge


Hey guys,

Thanks for the likes. . . Coming from you guys means a lot,  even though it was an easy meal to create,

John


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2021)

That looks fantastic . I do the same when trimming spares . Save that brisket flap . 
Getting ready to do these next week . 
Nice post .


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks great! Like the others, I'm now in the mood to make some also. I like smoked pork hocks and some sliced chorizo sausage in mine.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Looks great! Like the others, I'm now in the mood to make some also. I like smoked pork hocks and some sliced chorizo sausage in mine.


Sounds like a great combination.



 mneeley490

P
 PolishDeli


 chopsaw
 . . .Thanks for the Likes!

John


----------

